# Sticky  Antenna help: Please start with your city's thread in the LOCAL RECEPTION area first



## DrDon

*Antenna help: Please start with your city's thread in the **LOCAL RECEPTION** area first.*

Before posting an antenna help thread in the HDTV Technical section, start with you existing local thread or the one for the metro area nearest you. If you don't get a response there or if the thread appears inactive, THEN post in HDTV Technical. And ALWAYS include your city in the title of your thread.

United States THREAD INDEX - Find your local discussion...


----------

